# Rocket Stove



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

I discovered rocket stoves about a year ago when I came across an article talking about them. I stored this info in the back of my brain, and one day when I had nothing to do except piddle, I decided to build a small version of one to see if it actually worked. To my amazement in less than two hours, I went from scrounging for materials to having boiling water. I had some people ask me how it was built and explaining it to people was rather difficult, so I made a video of deconstructing it to show how it was built. This was my first video ever. The editing sucks. There are two breaks in the video, one was the mother-in-law interrupting, the other was my wife telling me I had got my sons age wrong. So if you are interested in seeing it, and don't mind rough editing, it is my pleasure to introduce my first and only video on Youtube.






If you have any questions, I will gladly answer them. I am currently working on a bigger model.


----------

